# Dragons Rioting



## CA182 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ch.69

I'll be honest after only one chapter I expect epic things out of this manga. 

Also this is the first protagonist that I immediately feel sorry for. 

Anyone else interested in this manga?

(Mods feel free to edit the title. I wasn't sure what to call this so I went for the obvious.)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol nice find 

It seems to be a mangaka debut, i hope it will turn out well for him.
I will follow this series


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2013)

Just read this yesterday, I love dthose tits, and the plot seems to be fun, though it ha sthe risk to be the same generic shit as always.

I love how his dad?s first worry was that his son would die a virgin


----------



## CA182 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tbh the "pincer attack" scene had me loling for real.

Anyways is this really a debut manga for him? I could have sworn I recognised the name...


----------



## Blαck (Mar 20, 2013)

Very interesting first chapter and funny to boot, definitely gonna keep up with this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am going to read it, this better be good..


----------



## CA182 (Mar 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to read it, this better be good..



Lol let us know what you think afterwards...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha, read this earlier. Pretty funny setup.
Hope we see more of dat doctor


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2013)

Wut did i just read? The only thing that differentiates this from other ecchi, hentai, harem, is that the MC isn't a total wuss.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wut did i just read? The only thing that differentiates this from other ecchi, hentai, harem, is that the MC isn't a total wuss.



Well, like most other MCs written in Japan, he freaks out at even the sight of female skin and curves  - only unlike them, he has a legit reason for it.


----------



## Syed (Mar 20, 2013)

This manga reminds me of this.


----------



## armorknight (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I at least give credit to the author for trying to justify, however stupidly, the protag being an inept tool with women. Still annoying though. At least he seems to be strong. I just hope he doesn't become a butt money like 99% of harem leads.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 20, 2013)

are there actual dragons rioting in this manga?


----------



## Akatora (Mar 21, 2013)

Pretty good, but only 1 chapter so far? :/
I'll probably forget about this series eventually and who knows might enjoy rediscovering it one day.

unfortunate for the main character to have the sickness he does, though I seem to recall reading first chapters where i felt the main character had it even worse.


anyway how many chapters do you guys think will pass before he'll break his oath to his father about never allowing any girls to touch him?

It could be tens if not hundreds of chapters or it could be the very next chapter with someone(probably pink head) grabbing his hand




Nightblade said:


> are there actual dragons rioting in this manga?



so far no more than in Ikki-tousen
Which is probably the series it reminds me of the most of the ones i've read(so far)


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Pretty good, but only 1 chapter so far? :/
> I'll probably forget about this series eventually and who knows might enjoy rediscovering it one day.
> 
> unfortunate for the main character to have the sickness he does, though I seem to recall reading first chapters where i felt the main character had it even worse.



Lol I'll feel sorry for any dude told that sexual excitment will kill him. 



Akatora said:


> anyway how many chapters do you guys think will pass before he'll break his oath to his father about never allowing any girls to touch him?
> 
> It could be tens if not hundreds of chapters or it could be the very next chapter with someone(probably pink head) grabbing his hand.



I'll go with a few chapters passing before an accidental hand touch incapacitates the poor guy and pinky learns his secret.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 21, 2013)

Ever read Mayo Chiki?

the main character there is allergic to girls, though due to childhood traumas of being beaten up by girls constantly(mom and sister mainly)
His body develop a way of knocking himself out(often from blood loss) as a natural defense mechanism. (since the girls tend to leave him when he's unconscious)

Tough to be him later on where the girl he likes want him and he wants her but he fear dying of blood loss 



as for this dragon manga, good to see it's from last year so we might get a few chapters in a row before slowing down.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 21, 2013)

What's the series's potential?


----------



## Akatora (Mar 21, 2013)

Imo

Somewhat like Ikki tousens, though I expect a different kind of comedy.
A bit hard to see any extraordinary potential after first chapter.

My guess of how long this series will be:
40-80 chapters and it'll end is my guess


----------



## Rax (Mar 21, 2013)

Reading chapter 1, now.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 21, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Ever read Mayo Chiki?
> 
> the main character there is allergic to girls, though due to childhood traumas of being beaten up by girls constantly(mom and sister mainly)
> His body develop a way of knocking himself out(often from blood loss) as a natural defense mechanism. (since the girls tend to leave him when he's unconscious)
> ...



yeah reminds me of mayo chiki and girls saurus.

plot is nothing new and the art is messy, type of manga i'd forget about and rediscover in time


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 22, 2013)

Bewbs  will read later


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2013)

Silly Kira, there is already a thread for this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2013)

^The search function didn't work for me and it wasn't listed in the thread directory 

*merges*


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 21, 2013)

Still wonder why he can?t just say "Sorry girls, could you cover a little? Yeah you know, If I get a boner I will die...literally"


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2013)

it's too embarrassing for him to say it

it would take away the plot element


----------



## Magician (Apr 22, 2013)

Is it possible to NOT have a hard on while reading this manga. 

Seems like a pretty average ecchi manga to me. Waiting to see where the author takes this. and if we'll see some nude shots


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

couldn't get past the 6th page. 

I'm sure i'll get back to it later within the week.


----------



## armorknight (Apr 22, 2013)

Feels like a shounen version of AIKI with a less badass protagonist.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2013)

"Eel's are scary"


----------



## armorknight (Apr 23, 2013)

BTW, anyone know what their dragon titles mean in English?

Rintaro - itenryuu
Anyane - senseiryuu
Rino - ransuiryuu
Kyouka - kougouryuu


----------



## Akatora (Apr 24, 2013)

senseiryuu?
Sounds like a pretty safe bet "Dragon teacher"


----------



## Wrath (Apr 24, 2013)

Akatora said:


> senseiryuu?
> Sounds like a pretty safe bet "Dragon teacher"


It's probably more like Holy Battle Dragon. Or Wizard Star Dragon. Or Thousand Spirit Dragon.

Japanese is complicated.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

armorknight said:


> Feels like a shounen version of AIKI with a less badass protagonist.



I dunno, this MC has a lot of potential.


----------



## armorknight (Apr 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I dunno, this MC has a lot of potential.



Well Rintaro is better than 90% of harem leads despite having his annoying moments. Doubt he can reach Jokyou's level of awesome though.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

It reminds me of "My Balls" in terms of setup.  Hero is blessed with the power of suck which is somehow linked to sex, and therefore the universe must be as sexy as possible in order to be cruel to him.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2013)

That ending...

Didn't expect that at all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, the ending just threw me for a loop xDDD


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2013)

Wondering when they're gonna show the second dragon( the girl with the glasses) fight the  MC?


----------



## haegar (May 26, 2013)

Oppai Dragons !!!!


 count me in


----------



## luffy no haki (May 26, 2013)

He is a gentleman


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2013)

I know this is just a generic over the top fanservice battle manga but for some reason I like it  The main character is pretty unique.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

I should have expected something sinister from an idol 

And I see where getting another enemy making her appearance next chapter.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

A flat, blonde Tora Twintails - it's not like I can guess what her personality is gonna be like or anything, baka!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2013)

A tiger.

This dude needs to get another encounter with that girl his "disciple" was fighting the first chap.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> A flat, blonde Tora Twintails - it's not like I can guess what her personality is gonna be like or anything, baka!



obviously she's gonna be sweet innocence incarnate 


*Spoiler*: __ 



just kidding 
[YOUTUBE]ML_OQZM-utg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 1, 2013)

This manga is pretty awesome.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2013)

So much ridiculousness rolled into one manga? Where have you been all my life.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

And the Twin tail loli enters the fray xDD


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2013)

If it wasn't for her position, they could probably be awesome friends.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2013)

Epic boob grab, loli has good taste.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2013)

lol game addict


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2013)

eh she looks more fun than I thought .

the hamster is a smart lill animal


----------



## Blαck (Jun 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> If it wasn't for her position, they could probably be awesome friends.



Seriously this, that montage alone made it seem like they're long lost friends 

She does Street fighter combos in real life? Awesome 

And I guess the Glasses dragon's crew does all wear glasses


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2013)

Black Crow is already to my liking.

Mentos Cola chugging match


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

Who in the hell makes their entrance coming down a staircase of crows raining down from the sky?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2013)

^Someone who has watched one too many ghibli movies 


From _the Cat Returns_


----------



## Morglay (Jun 30, 2013)

Black Crow b stylin' on all their faces. 

Looking forward to this fight, although I feel it will inevitably end with the master losing in a hilarious way. I am wrong about most/all of the things that I predict though.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Who in the hell makes their entrance coming down a staircase of crows raining down from the sky?


Only the best people.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

This strikes me as a(n even) sillier Air Gear, lol


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2013)

well, that was enjoyable as usual


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

Black Crow 
Dat pan!! 

So much awesomeness in this manga. Rin completely threw off the seriousness in this page 
Exhibit B


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 1, 2013)

『This shit is hilarious. All the girls having serious conversations and Rintarou only thinking about how to avoid the "stimulation" 』

『I literally lol at each chapter.』


----------



## Blαck (Jul 13, 2013)

Ch.7

*Spoiler*: __ 




 like 2 pages in and funny already
Ch.7

Ch.7

Interesting
Ch.7
Ch.7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2013)

They teased us a bit with the battle that failed to materialize at the start of the chapter, but they at least appeased us with a battle between two dragons. Not to mention we learned of their specialties of the three dragons (technique vs. speed vs. power)


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> ^Someone who has watched one too many ghibli movies ]



That girl is such a CosFreak .  Probably gets overwhelmed by cons.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2013)

Gentouryuu seems top notch in many different way


----------



## Morglay (Jul 28, 2013)

Glorious reaction face is glorious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2013)

I wasn't aware that _Ero-ist_ was even a word 

Looking forward to the next chapter, should be a great fight unless we get another unscheduled interruption.


----------



## haegar (Jul 28, 2013)

nah, I think we're done with the stalling for now, should be good considering the amount of smexy motivation around him


----------



## armorknight (Jul 28, 2013)

Time for Rin to beat dat tiger ass .


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Rintarou surrounded 

And Ero-ist? that's new 

Can't wait for the next chapter, just imagine this manga animated


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2013)

"The way of the swift ape sees no evil"


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2013)

OH GOD HE SAID ERO-RIST HAHAHAAHAHHAA

Had to stop reading the chapter cause I choked on that page and had to comment on it here 

Goddamnit I love the inner dialogue sometimes.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 29, 2013)

^That's Rintarou for you


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2013)

9
Remember September.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 23, 2013)

"Trying to become a human vibrator?"


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2013)

"Maybe if they use a Gundam" 

"Matrix Bullet time! Panty shot Evasion"


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2013)

Didn't expect this manga go into building destruction so fast.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 23, 2013)

Somebody taking this to the OBD?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2013)

Dat Rintarou being a badass crushing two buildings in one go


----------



## Akatora (Aug 23, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Somebody taking this to the OBD?



to big of an unknown factor for any reliable calc imo.
How would we ever know about the size of the crack in the cliff before the punch?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 23, 2013)

Akatora said:


> to big of an unknown factor for any reliable calc imo.
> How would we ever know about the size of the crack in the cliff before the punch?



Fair enough.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2013)

Kirito said:


> yeah reminds me of mayo chiki and girls saurus.
> 
> plot is nothing new and the art is messy, type of manga i'd forget about and rediscover in time



well so help me lord im reading the whole thing again. hope i get a better impresion this time


----------



## Wrath (Aug 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Didn't expect this manga go into building destruction so fast.


Well it's not all that much of a jump. Meru couldn't destroy the building in one attack or anything, she just took the logical approach and started destroying supports, and Rintarou took advantage of a pre-existing weak point. And even that weak point originally took someone else on the same general level* an hour to make.

I liked that Rintarou inherited the crow girl as well as the... hamster..?

* At least on the same level as Meru and the other Dragons, if possibly not on the same level as Rintarou.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2013)

Great display of skill and power by Rintarou. Can't complain about the unexpected prizes he received as a result


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 24, 2013)

The way of the snake, slimy slither


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 24, 2013)

"Calm Mind. Silent and Seren Heart."

I just love this quote!!! 

And lol "Matrix Bullet Panty Evasion"


----------



## Morglay (Aug 24, 2013)

Quite clear Rin has the greatest move set of any fictional character.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm willing to wager that nurse was just trolling him and his knucklehead dad and he really doesn't have a sickness that would cause his heart to explode from arousal.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm willing to wager that nurse was just trolling him and his knucklehead dad and he really doesn't have a sickness that would cause his heart to explode from arousal.


I'm expecting the resolution to be along the lines of "Maybe if you hadn't been training in the wilderness for ten years you would know that medicine has moved on and found a cure".


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2013)

Kirito said:


> well so help me lord im reading the whole thing again. hope i get a better impresion this time



you know what, I did get a better impression.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 24, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I'm expecting the resolution to be along the lines of "Maybe if you hadn't been training in the wilderness for ten years you would know that medicine has moved on and found a cure".



Beta blockers at a high dose would surely do the trick.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 24, 2013)

Kirito said:


> you know what, I did get a better impression.


Cool. I'm rereading it myself, for some reason. I like the way the series embraces its ridiculousness.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2013)

Because it?s ridiculousness placed in a ridiculou world, that?s why it makes sense


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 5, 2013)

beaten, lol. 

Anyways:
Dat way of the Swift Ape Apron, Aru


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2013)

i hope he wins and manages to enforce the pants rule


----------



## Blαck (Sep 5, 2013)

Can't wait for the inevitable Rintarou vs. Kyouka


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 5, 2013)

It's good to see someone else on his general level, also the pants rule, it's inevitable that that is going to somehow back fire on him poor guy.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 5, 2013)

This manga never fails to make me lol. Also, Rintarous pants project, that will fail when the girls come in tight latex pants.
So he's paired with Kyouka, pff that's gonna be hilarious. She's easily the craziest there, poor Rintarou, I almost feel bad for him...not really.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2013)

The dude indeed has a talent for getting in torubles


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

Chapter 11 was full of "trials" for him again


----------



## Wrath (Oct 6, 2013)

If they win then it'll turn out the prize is for the third year student to determine the rule, not the first year one.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

"Pants instrumentality project"

I was eating while reading this and it almost killed me


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2013)

Man, it took a while, but I looled a lot here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

That's waifu material right there.
I think those two make a splendid pair.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2013)

Brilliant. Just brilliant.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 6, 2013)

"The way of the wolf, Bat."
"Boobageddon."
"Form of the cow's stomach, Gluttony."
As usual, Rintarou delivers hilarity like no other can.
Also, I'm warming up to Kyouka. At first I thought she was insane but she actually has a calm and girly side, plus the fact that she's gorgeous, she's quite lovable.
And Rintarou just can't get a brake, can he?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 6, 2013)

I like Kyouka much more when she isn't wearing her usual outfit, which I hate.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

Magi 200 and Sinbad ch. 11

Kyouka


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2013)

Who would have thought that dancing would be the theme of the contest xD


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Who would have thought that dancing would be the theme of the contest xD



This manga always keeps you guessing but I thought for sure Rintarou's dance style would be the tango or something


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

You can bet there's gonna be a twist to it that will make it hell for him


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You can bet there's gonna be a twist to it that will make it hell for him



Oh I hope so 

Wonder who will be the first girl he tell his secret? 

Hope it's Kyouka


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> That's waifu material right there.



Hell yeah. Easily blows the other dragons out of the water 
I wish this was was weekly.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2013)

This is probably one of the best things I've read in a while 
Damn I want to read more.
Epic Manga


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2013)

I?m still wondering when will we get some drama with Rintarou getting a boner and by default a heart attack


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2013)

This Manga is funny but, theirs too much big breasted girls...seems to unreal. I feel like there should be only a few but, other than that the manga is pretty good I like the loli Meru and Kyouka. Having a main character strong off the bat is a plus too.

To bad its monthly, looking forward to future chapters.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> This Manga is funny but, theirs too much big breasted girls...seems to unreal. I feel like there should be only a few but, other than that the manga is pretty good I like the loli Meru and Kyouka. Having a main character strong off the bat is a plus too.
> 
> To bad its monthly, looking forward to future chapters.



While I agree that an abundance of absurdly sized breasts isn't exactly appealing, THAT is what you consider "unreal" in a manga where people do all kinds of weird superhuman things?


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2013)

ah who cares about reality we now have a milf, too


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2013)

"Have you let him taste you already?" Hnnnggggghhhhh.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2013)

What happens if he has a wet dream?
Would he die while sleeping?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> What happens if he has a wet dream?
> Would he die while sleeping?



This is actually a good point 

Maybe he does some type of meditation?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 7, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Who would have thought that dancing would be the theme of the contest xD


It's bound to turn out to be combat dancing somehow.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 7, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> What happens if he has a wet dream?
> Would he die while sleeping?


"Calm mind. Silent and serene heart" dream version.
Actually it would be pretty funny if we get a chapter when he dreams of girls and see how he handles it.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't think we can look at it that closely. I mean when you reach puberty erections just happen regardless of the factor of physical attraction, so he should be dead by now. And if we look at it even closer we come to the conclusion that, as someone else pointed out earlier in this thread, all Rintarou should need to do is take beta blockers.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2013)

Or the joke is that he never had that condition in the first place, and the moment when he finds out will be hilarious.
So far we haven't seen him suffer from the condition except that one time as a child, or am I forgetting something?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2013)

He was obviously trolled, I am quite sure that's the gag.
That doctor probably wanted one less pervert and was on the rag.


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Or the joke is that he never had that condition in the first place, and the moment when he finds out will be hilarious.
> So far we haven't seen him suffer from the condition except that one time as a child, or am I forgetting something?



this would be so awesome


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Or the joke is that he never had that condition in the first place, and the moment when he finds out will be hilarious.
> So far we haven't seen him suffer from the condition except that one time as a child, or am I forgetting something?



This, but only after he was confessed by every girl in this story and refused everyone.
So that he will feel like the ultimate asshole.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2013)

Its Boobageddon for real in this manga.


----------



## Recaso (Oct 9, 2013)

All that Serene heart! Kyōka has become my favorite character, now that she is showing her gentle side!


----------



## Katou (Oct 10, 2013)

I like how the Protagonist can Fodderized every girl there . . 

This Series deserves an Anime Adaption . .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2013)

probably Kyouka is everyone?s fav char by now. strong character, strong skills, dinamite body, brains and waifu material what else would you ask for?.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 11, 2013)

Funny series.,i like the protagonist and he is strong enough to make the other girls like nothing


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2013)

Mesopotani said:


> I like how the Protagonist can Fodderized every girl there . .
> 
> This Series deserves an Anime Adaption . .



It will get one for sure.
Just wait like 20 more chapters  if less.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

This chapter once again proving that Rintarou is completely out of these girl's leagues. 

God I wish this was a weekly manga.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> This chapter once again proving that Rintarou is completely out of these girl's leagues.
> 
> God I wish this was a weekly manga.



If it was a weekly manga we wouldn't get as much fanservice as we get like this I think.
I'm fine with the way it is >.<


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2013)

*Dragons Rioting 12 Raw*

*Ch.78*


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice flashback. Megane is fine too.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 16, 2013)

Kyouka is becoming my favorite character from the series, like the flashback.
Waiting for translation now.


----------



## armorknight (Oct 16, 2013)

it's out already? Was this month a double issue?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 23, 2013)

Way of the Slug! It's funny how the other characters are exaggerated but Rintarou basically just has superpowers.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2013)

Now someone knows his secret, but it went better than expected.

At some point someone will probably find out about it and try to defeat him "with sexiness"


----------



## haegar (Oct 23, 2013)

well, I didnt expect him to let the cat out of the bag that early.

I'm torn on this chapter. On the one hand, this was a nice chapter for kyouka, I liked her reaction, makes her feel more mature and all and thats not a bad thing. At the same time, this chapter basically friendzoned the 2 of them and at that I'm raging cause she's sexy as hell and now lost to the harem.  I guess I would expect that whichever girl he possibly overcomes his illness with will learn of it's existence as the very last. And since she learned it first ...

poor girl...


ah but decent chapter as usuall 


edit: and then maybe I am wrong and she will make it her mission in life to gradually make him get used to femal sexyness and that could makre for some decent chapters too


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 23, 2013)

It is settled...she is the one for him. Based off the fact that he told her his story first. I'm right I know...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2013)

Shounen is always predictable.
That red head chick from the start will end up with him because she was the first introduced.
The shy ninja girl loses by default because the shy girl is 99% of the time forgotten.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 23, 2013)

To have survived a week with Kyo _and her mom_, and then to come to a competition where all the ladies will be wearing bloomers . . . . It's like Goku training at 10000 times earth's gravity on his way to Namek only to arrive at the planet with Perfect Cell, Majin Buu and that purple cat thing from the new movie. 

We're about to see Raku's moveset go under a ridiculous and dazzling transformation.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2013)

It sucks to be this guy. It really does.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 23, 2013)

Kyouka's mother is quite the MILF The final chapter will reveal a way to overcome his disease blah blah..typical happy ending.

Though it's creepy how chubby boy wanted to measure Rintarou's"it" in the bath


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm surprised he was able to tell someone about his situation. She didn't even bat an eye after hearing it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2013)

Kyouka, her mom and Rintarou are so awesome


----------



## Blαck (Oct 23, 2013)

Kyouka's mom


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2013)

Kyouka is easily the best girl.


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2013)

but shouldnt we give the other girls a chance too and see how they go about washing rintarou's back and shouldn't we also give their mothers a chance, too?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

Time to cut some shapes.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2013)

I wonder how much of the school life this manga will cover with its story. Since for example one of the dragons is going to graduate soon, will we see her getting replaced?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I wonder how much of the school life this manga will cover with its story.* Since for example one of the dragons is going to graduate soon, will we see her getting replaced?*



I'd hope so and iirc wasn't there talk of Rintarou becoming a dragon?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 24, 2013)

He would later be known as Itenryuu at the end of the first chapter I think. Writing Kyouka out of the story would suck though. 

I'm guessing Ren will make a few appearances at the school as well. I mean what other reason was there to give her that undressing habit, if not to make Rintaros life even more miserable


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2013)

even if he eventually gets her dragon position, I doubt she will be written out after graduation. she ought to be recurring at the least? I'd rage if she vanishes


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

Kyouka 



Rintarou > Part 1 Naruto


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 26, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Kyouka
> 
> 
> 
> Rintarou > Part 1 Naruto



Can't rep blog posts I might just rep you for this.


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

Rintarou is moving on up.


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2013)

I think this is the perfect song to play if this Series ever gets an anime while Rintarou trains with his Dad.

[YOUTUBE]ZSS5dEeMX64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2013)

We require more votes from those with A Clear Mind and A Silent & Serene Heart


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2013)

Simply love her facial expression here, though 

Rin Tachibana?


----------



## rajin (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dragons Rioting 13 Raw*
*it would have been epic*


----------



## Evolution (Nov 13, 2013)

Chapter looks nice. Can't wait for translations.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2013)

All them blushes


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2013)

Seems like after the dance, a good duel may come.


----------



## haegar (Nov 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like fun. seems her dance ends with a fight display? should be entertaining 

as for that hand-grab - see, I told ya she is gonna train him how to slowly break through his affliction, it already started - sure hope that don't mean im right with my other prediction, too - she better remain a serious candidate for harem :/


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

We still have the sub section, Kira


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 28, 2013)

Kyoka is Toguro 100% power so much awesomes.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

She is a terror


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 28, 2013)

They should have said she was also Perfect Cell because damn she is so perfect


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh yeah?


----------



## haegar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuck yeah, kyouka is awesome  




WHAT the FUCK happened on the last panels though?


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 11, 2013)

What the hell???? First chapter that i really didn't like i mean what was that at the end a werewolf? Also didn't like the fight of Kyoka and Rintaro one punch and it's over after all that build up.

Oh well good part was REN is back!!! And lets be honest she is the best of all dragons.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2013)

Likely what she felt like the dude was.

Fuck, I hate Ring out rules


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 23, 2013)

Ch.14 is up on Batoto 


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Rintaro lost because his footing sucks, but it made Kyoka want to devour him even more (is that even possible?). Also I wonder who that was in the distance on the last page? New harem member incoming?

Also wtf at the guy that transforms when he runs into specific objects (just a guess)? I'm guessing he has a disease similar to Rintaro...


----------



## Space (Dec 23, 2013)

This manga is pretty awesome. I wonder who it was that turned into a monster? Would that be the side effect of Rintaro's disease?


----------



## haegar (Dec 23, 2013)

well this was fun chapter, and nice to know he had some bad luck there, judging by the raw I thought she seriously overpowered him there and her hit kinda nullified his.

The author promising he is just getting started, heh , sound good to me


----------



## GreenStache (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't take this manga serious with all the inhumanly large boobs.


----------



## Rax (Dec 24, 2013)

That's the ideal life, Blue. 


It's What we all dream of.  :manlytears


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2013)

BlueWalk said:


> Can't take this manga serious with all the inhumanly large boobs.



Why would you want to?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 31, 2014)

15
translated

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sherlock Rintarou 

I swear some of these techniques are crazy


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> 15
> this page
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Like a Swiss Army knife....one for every occasiohn


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2014)

lol the heck?  did she really steal those?


----------



## Rax (Feb 1, 2014)

Rintarou will soon be like Batman.


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

A mystery.


----------



## haegar (Feb 12, 2014)

havent checked this yet, ther better be boobies


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2014)

A technique to make a changing room? He's got something for every scenario


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 17, 2014)

This is a nice manga too bad we don't really got a plot going on i would love some real villains.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2014)

Chapter dump!
So the disciplinary squad was behind it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh that Asuna~


----------



## Impact (Mar 18, 2014)

Completely forgot about this manga.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 18, 2014)

i think the guy is gathering his nakama right now

no way this manga will just be a string of random occurences


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 19, 2014)

Now Rintaro will ahve to beat his new friend?s ass?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 2, 2014)

He turned into majinboob.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

"I feel like Yamcha"
"Are you trying to attract Fujoshi readers?"


----------



## Morglay (May 2, 2014)

I dig Pink Majin's design... Must be because of the trousers but I was reminded of Muu's Barbatos equip.


----------



## Space (May 2, 2014)

Looks kinda like a mix of SSJ3 and SSJ4


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

Seems like this will be his ultimate form. I don't know if anyone present can actually handle him, there might be outside intervention or something that defuses the situation in a different way.


----------



## Zabuza (May 2, 2014)

We will need a fusion in order to stop Buu.


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2014)

lol, dude looks like madara on the final page


----------



## CA182 (May 2, 2014)

The yamcha comment. 

Shit I'm glad I caught back up with this. Dragonball references in other manga make the world go round.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2014)

It's like fanservice...done right.  Kinda sad this comes out so slow.


----------



## haegar (May 4, 2014)

I come back once every couple of weeks to read 2-3 chaps in a row, works for me


----------



## Yoburi (May 4, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Looks kinda like a mix of SSJ3 and SSJ4



Whate the fuck is a SSJ4? The max Akira ever did was 3 i think the autor of DR wanted to please Dragon Ball Fans not piss them off.


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Whate the fuck is a SSJ4? The max Akira ever did was 3 i think the autor of DR wanted to please Dragon Ball Fans not piss them off.



I like how you play along with GT never existing


----------



## Yoburi (May 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I like how you play along with GT never existing



You know there is this game 

Akira himself wrote the story after the events of Majin Buu for this game now we got 2 versions of after Buu story one that Akira wrote and one he didn't pick your own.

The one Akira did makes much more sense he even made a time line one for his own and one for GT like i said pick one.

In GT kid Goku leaves with Shenron in Online this is the wiki

Age 801
Goku goes missing: realizing his death is imminent and wanting to settle their rivalry, Goku leaves the Earth with Vegeta for a final battle. Years later, supernova explosions are detected; they are assumed to be from Goku and Vegeta's battle.

I think this is more of a epic end for him then Goku Jr is born but hey thats just me/ end off rant


----------



## Space (May 5, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Whate the fuck is a SSJ4? The max Akira ever did was 3 i think the autor of DR wanted to please Dragon Ball Fans not piss them off.



So you brought this up only to show us how much you know about DBZ and your opinion?


----------



## rajin (May 28, 2014)

*Dragons Rioting 19 Raw*

*Out*


----------



## Morglay (Jul 18, 2014)

Chapter 19 trans.

Big sis' hungry.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 18, 2014)

Yay! New scan  I'm so happy!

Summer Home arc incoming... I hope that implies beaches and tight bikini's.


----------



## Rax (Jul 18, 2014)

Finally.

Only took 2 months


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2014)

Probably next will take even more

I mean, the raw for this one was out for a good while, but raw of next chap can?t be found anywhere.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 18, 2014)

Well look, Ayane's training is starting to pay off.


Also Rintaro Eel must be really formidable.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2014)

Glad Rintarou finally got to go all out.


----------



## Impact (Jul 18, 2014)

I completely forgot this manga existed


----------



## Kurou (Jul 19, 2014)

I know what you mean, I forgot about it too. Shouldnt be far behind though



its rare I find a martial arts manga full of nonsense that I like lol


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, I won't ever be tempted to try eel.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 19, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Also Rintaro Eel must be really formidable.



Considering the length of the censor bar, the amount of blood his eel requires, might be the real reason for his "disease".


----------



## Rax (Jul 19, 2014)

Toaster-kun said:


> I know what you mean, I forgot about it too. Shouldnt be far behind though
> 
> 
> 
> its rare I find a martial arts manga full of nonsense that I like lol



It's hard to find a harem manga where the MC isn't a pussy for a couple years of it


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 19, 2014)

Rintaro doesn't have a probelm in being naked it took a cold wind for him to notice.

Also did that girl just copy his skill the tiger fist or something thats nice because so the only thing she got for him was to see his eel 2 times now.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 19, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Considering the length of the censor bar, the amount of blood his eel requires, might be the real reason for his "disease".



Such a tragic character.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2014)

That awkward moment when you realize your formidable eel may be the cause of your death.


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2014)

ah. this was a refreshingly good read after so long a break. nice fighto. nice service.


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2014)

The chapters are better read after a good bulk of them, I'll probably  start doing that


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2014)

the ecchi is so well drawn I can reread this anytime. I was slacking of though, last time I did that was ch 1-12 - well, here's plan for todays late night read


----------



## Blαck (Oct 20, 2014)

19.5
Kiba no Tabishounin


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 28, 2014)

Just starting reading/caught up today. Pretty entertaining so far. Harem series...with an actual valid reason why the main character doesn't just hook up with all the chicks lol. The humor is decent I guess...all the random DBZ references are kinda chuckleworthy.

Rin is pretty overpowered...and even though Marokichi gave him some trouble, I'm pretty sure if he used his super secret random 10-word-long-special attack, he could've easily beaten him. Considering that was by a large margin his strongest opponent thus far...I wonder just how strong Rino really is. If she isn't just on an insanely higher level...then...I'm not sure how things will really pan out storyline wise. Fights with other schools after that point?

Most of the girls are pretty decent. Ayane is OK...pretty average imo. Kyouka is pretty fun (didn't expect her to be super nerdy just 1 year prior to the manga) and her mom is fuckin legit lol. Rino is just typical cold calculated bad guy, meh. Ren and Meru are probably my favorites atm...well, immediately behind Rurina that is. Rurina in the 19.5 omake as Cammy 

Considering the "holding hands" part with Kyouka, it seems apparent Rin will eventually be able to overcome his disease with training. I'm assuming that will be the main driving factor in the series: not him fleeing/evading women, but growing the strength to not get insanely flustered over it (though that might be insanely difficult considering the amount of amazing ass he is surrounded by lol).

Pretty average series overall...and monthly release (gross). Oh well, guess I'll be back for chapter 20.



EDIT: Oh Jesus! Just saw that chapter 19 came out in mid July!? Wtf...oh man, what a terrible time to pickup this series


----------



## haegar (Oct 28, 2014)

> EDIT: Oh Jesus! Just saw that chapter 19 came out in mid July!? Wtf...oh man, what a terrible time to pickup this series



its released sorta irregular but its not on hold atm afaik, not as bad as you fear ...


----------



## Rax (Oct 28, 2014)

Such tears


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Considering the length of the censor bar, the amount of blood his eel requires, might be the real reason for his "disease".



Don't joke about this, you don't understand the suffering.


----------



## Rax (Oct 28, 2014)

Rintarou be hung? :ignoramus


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 27, 2014)

Chapter 20: A summer threesome. 


I seriously feel bad for Rintarou. His own damn body is cockblocking him.  How sad is that?!


Also, Rintarou and his father are hilarious.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2014)

It took so long


----------



## Hunter (Nov 27, 2014)

Finally, 20 is out.  There should be other chapters coming since some raws have been out for a while now.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2014)

I can only hope...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2014)

New chapter...fuck yeah! Rintarou's dad is such a boss lol. Also, so many stupid random references...good times.

Dat Rurina  (though Ayane didn't look bad this chapter either)


@Hunter, I hope you are right. More chapters quicker would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 27, 2014)

I missed this manga


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 29, 2014)

MMMm good stuff.
Lets go ninja girl vs Kyosuka or whatever dancer girls name was.

Red head girl is lame.


----------



## Rax (Dec 18, 2014)

For example

Chapter 21


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 18, 2014)

Huh, didn't expect Ayane to have a past like that. This explains a few things about her. 

It's nice seeing some character development from Rintaro, it seems the time at school had a big influence on him.

Time for some training!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2014)

Hurray...newest chapter came out super quick!

Wasn't expecting Ayane to have a past like that...totally understand her reasoning for doing what she did though. Curious to see who was holding out their hand to help Ayane (doubt that will be revealed for a while though). I wonder what kinda God-technique Rintarou is gonna teach Ayane to use as a trump card in their match. Also, can't wait for Iori to drop in on the Rintarou Harem-Train 

Man...Saizou has one amazing Rape Face though 




Not enough Rurina in this chapter though 

Welp, hopefully chapter 22 comes out soon!


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2014)

Ayane has the most interesting history our of the dragons.  


BTW, I'm totally expecting the training to be.. eventful.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 19, 2014)

Wonder if the training segment is going to be 1 chapter only, or if the author is going to milk it for a cple of chapters, THEN get onto the fight 

Also wondering if this guy/his village are only going to be relevant for this bit, or if they are shaping up to be the first "villians" in the story, meant to come back and cause trouble for the main cast from time to time


----------



## Rax (Dec 19, 2014)

Dudes continuing to be the strongest in this manga by a good lot


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 19, 2014)

Now that i think about it, his slave  did say that there are a lot of boys in her family or something back in chapter 2(?).


----------



## Rax (Dec 19, 2014)

LolZenith


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 19, 2014)

Well yeah, she still think his "eel" is gross.
So she still needs to be "disciplined".
After this "training" though, she can't live another day without tasting his "eel". 


On another note, i find it funny how his limp dick makes them feel so much horrified. 
And if anything, the censor bar goes lower than his knees. 
His dick must be too big, if he goes "mad" he'd lose all of his blood.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2014)

I kinda feel that the fight will either begin next chapter, or the one immediately after...and then they will reference the training via flashbacks. Training arcs are generally pretty boring...but with this series...it could be fun as hell, so I don't mind either way


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 19, 2014)

The promise of womenlessness? WTF?!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2014)

CyberianGinseng said:


> The promise of womenlessness? WTF?!



Well to be fair...in most harems, the main character is a giant pussy (or someone insanely oblivious) who doesn't just bang every girl that is after him. This series at least gives a valid excuse for him to not do so, which imo, makes for a fun concept.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 19, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well to be fair...in most harems, the main character is a giant pussy (or someone insanely oblivious) who doesn't just bang every girl that is after him.



Because if you do that you'll end on a nice boat.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Because if you do that you'll end on a nice boat.



Wow, haven't seen that reference in a long time  . Still...it'd be worth it lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Because if you do that you'll end on a nice boat.



Wouldn't have happened if he played his cards right


----------



## Evolution (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn't we have a thread for this already?


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 26, 2014)

If search function serves right, no...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 26, 2014)

Reminds me tho, I haven't read a chapter in ages.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 26, 2014)

If so, I guess we should scrap this. I don't want to look or make Chris look bad...


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2014)

Made me think a new chapter came out


----------



## Blαck (Feb 3, 2015)

22
Chapter 38


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Interested in how things will turn out in the school though I doubt Miss Carnivore can hold off Eyeglasses' assault


----------



## haegar (Feb 3, 2015)

i gotta catch up on this stuff


----------



## Rax (Feb 3, 2015)

The latest chapter was good stuff


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 3, 2015)

Luckily there was only 1 chapter for training...and now the real fun begins!

Also...poor Rurina lol. Rintaro's dad sure worked her hard...


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

Next chapter is a bad ass fight


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 4, 2015)

Rintaro and Ayame held hands! H-how lewd! 

This is the type of training arc I like. Short and to the point. And with wet t-shirt. 

Next chapter should great . I'm always up for some awesome fights.


After the vacation is over Ayame will have leveled up a lot and probably will bring her friend with her. Meanwhile the other two factions will bleed out fighting each other. Ideal conditions for a takeover.


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder if he's gonna hold hands with each girl.

Then the next time for each girl.

And so on

And then for the home run...


----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 2, 2015)

So finally there's a new chapter?


----------



## Rax (Mar 2, 2015)

IS THERE?!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 2, 2015)

Goddamnit...you people got my hopes up. Well, last chapter was a month ago...the one before that was about 1 1/2. I know the releases are somewhat irregular, but hopefully Chapter 23 comes out soon.


----------



## Rax (Mar 2, 2015)

The gaps in chapters is heart breakin


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I expected a new chapter

You guys


----------



## Rax (Mar 2, 2015)

As did I


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2015)

Nordstrom, i should neg you out of principal for posting w/o the new chap being available, especially given that you are not new to the series, and were posting your thoughts


----------



## Rax (Mar 2, 2015)

Leave the kid alone


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2015)

Rax said:


> Leave the kid alone



You'll go down w/ him, greenboy


----------



## haegar (Mar 2, 2015)

Wolfarus said:


> You'll go down w/ him, greenboy





ya go get that eyesore


----------



## Rax (Mar 2, 2015)

Stop commenting


----------



## rajin (Aug 8, 2015)

*Yen Press Licensed the manga .

Chapter 186
Chapter 186
Chapter 186
Chapter 186
Chapter 186
Chapter 186
Chapter 186
Chapter 186
Chapter 186*


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Yep, knew that a cple months ago. Going to buy the vol's as they come out. Would vastly prefer to be current w/ scans so I don't have to wait another year+ to catch up starting with chap23, but the only group that worked on it has pretty much abandoned it 

The first official vol is due out in nov


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2015)

Chapter 23 and 24 are out.

I couldn't stop laughing at the Cosplay his father did.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2015)

Shame this gets translated so delayed, ch29 ?s been out for a while now, and i think whoever released this ch24 isn?t the same a sthe rest of chapters?

Also seems getting raws of this is really difficult, haven?t seen anything past chapter 29 for months.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2015)

Chapter 23
Chapter 24
Chapter 25

Goddamn...so good to have this series back. As expected, Iori and Ayane reconciled and are now besto friends again. That was a pretty intense fight between Rintaro and Saizo. Can't wait to see that rematch (whenever that will be). God, forgot about all the stupidly awesome references and shit this series makes 

Welp, Rintaro returns only to find a giant battle royale in order to find the Seal (and of course, someone plants it on him, lol). Really liking this new girl, Honori, a lot. Good character design, seems to be super laid back, and now she's even helping Rintaro. The harem will soon grow larger 

Hopefully the remainder of the chapters come out soon...so then I can catch up, and then proceed to forget about this series all over again, lol.



Also, we need more Rurina. Want to see her back in her Cammy cosplay


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 8, 2015)

Or at least forget about it until the official volumes come out, and you can support the author 

I'm planning on buying them.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 9, 2015)

So Rintaro actually went Super Sayian. 

That was one awesome fight, and it seems Rintaro got his first true rival. Also, he went out with Ayane, and returned with Ayane + Iori. I'd call that a fruitful trip. 


But of course, as soon as he gets back to school his luck goes down the drain. I have to wonder though, why doesn't he just throw the seal away, if he wants nothing to do with it. From what I got, first years aren't part of the event anyway.

And, oh yeah Honori seems pretty cool.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 9, 2015)

Chapter 24.5

Dat fanservice  Though I don't remember besto-girl Rurina being that busty though  Would prefer it if she had smaller tits...but oh well, she's still awesome.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2015)

Skitzofrenic, you misspelled Kyōka.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

Preet is right for once.

Though I do fancy that raven-haired beauty sidekick of Ayane too 

I need to 'reread' this.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 9, 2015)

Dream said:


> Skitzofrenic, you misspelled Kyōka.



Nah bro, Rurina > All. Though I am thinking fun times and actual plot will soon happen with Iori, and I'm really liking the new girl, Honori.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2015)

Kyoka >>> all

btw ch26 is out


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

Chapter 26

Huh, didn't expect Honori to be that meek when she was younger. Oh well, she's still pretty great. Blonde, ninja girl in disguise with glasses  Another one joining the harem.

Also, 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rintaro lookin fabulous


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 10, 2015)

So he keeps an eel handy at all times eh? Definitely a kinky one.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2015)

Eel man


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 10, 2015)

Dream said:


> Skitzofrenic, you misspelled Kyōka.


Second this Kyōka > All.

*Spoiler*: __ 



But i hope it will be Harem ending with Kyōka being wife №1


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2015)

You guys are all dirty heathens. Ayane is love. Ayane is life.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

Eh...she's not like, Sakura Matou or Kosaki Onodera bad. I think it's mainly like, all the other girls are just way better than her (Rurina, Kyoka, etc).


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Eh...she's not like, Sakura Matou or Kosaki Onodera bad. I think it's mainly like, all the other girls are just way better than her (Rurina, Kyoka, etc).



or Sairenji Haruna....


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2015)

Rurina doesn't interest me in the least. Kyoka is alright but not nearly as good as Ayane.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

I understand everyone's love of Kyoka, because let's be real, she is awesome. She is super badass, she is the only girl who knows Rintaro's secret...and she is insanely hot. Rurina is my type of girl (aesthetics and personality is fun), but realistically, Kyoka is probably best girl in the series. 

Ayane just seems like "first girl" status to me. While she is nice and good looking and stuff, she is just too generic to me. Hopefully that will change, and she grows into a better character.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I understand everyone's love of Kyoka, because let's be real, she is awesome. She is super badass, she is the only girl who knows Rintaro's secret...and she is insanely hot. Rurina is my type of girl (aesthetics and personality is fun), but realistically, Kyoka is probably best girl in the series.
> 
> Ayane just seems like "first girl" status to me. While she is nice and good looking and stuff, she is just too generic to me. Hopefully that will change, and she grows into a better character.



Totally disagreed about Ayane, she my favorite type of girl. She fights for what she believes in, she stands by her principals but isn't high handed about them, she has positive attitude and I liked how she had no problems asking Rintaro for help.

She's definitely the least generic girl around, at least compared to the rest of the cast who are fairly simple.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

Chapter 27

"Touch Banana Ring Taro"  Really liking Honori...she's quickly becoming Rintaro's "Nee-san" type character. She managed to inspire him to act, even though in the end it just caused a giant brawl to start lol.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 14, 2015)

^Screw up with best intentions character - i like her.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 14, 2015)

Rintaro should just beat both of them up and claim the top position for himself.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2015)

I have seen the raws that follow although they need translation sinc esome stuff is wierd.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically at some point Ren and Meru arrive and they a Rintarou fight and end up dividing the whole freaking coloseum in 4 parts


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 14, 2015)

Ayane is lame, but she's like another Narusegawa, she'll probably win out even though she can go to hell.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 15, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Ayane is lame, but she's like another Narusegawa, she'll probably win out even though she can go to hell.



Come on now, that isn't even an honest comparison. Narusegawa was a bitch. Ayane has a lot of good qualities and respects Rintaro.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Chapter 28


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2015)

Unlimited Panty Line Works 
"I'll become a dragon" 
Resident Evil reference


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Meru and Ren returning? Awwww FUCK YEAH!


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 18, 2015)

Become a Dragon eh? Now he's in a Barry Gordy movie


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2015)

Chapter 29

Fun chapter. Meru and Ren are awesome as always. Pretty surprised that entire fight got resolved in only 1 chapter though (but it was still good). Not sure how things go from here though. Rin is a flag bearer for the time being it seems?


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 27, 2015)

Bit of a sloppy trans in places. 1 of the panels wasnt even translated into english, some bad grammar here and there, but for the most part it was good.

But rin's finally got his head into the game fully. Will be interesting to see how the other groups (especially ayan's group) respond to him now, or how they change how they deal with him..not to mention other women now trying to get their hands on him 

Also thus far, i think meru is besto girl. Her loli-ness aside, she has spunk, strength, intelligence, she's a heavy gamer, ect. And she gives off a tomboy-ish vibe that i always love in a woman.


----------



## Red Skull (Sep 29, 2015)

Rintaro has to take responsibility for what he did to the kunoichi, taking her chastity and all


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 13, 2015)

Chapter 30

Erin this chapter  American girl weeb was interesting. Assuming he'll train with her to learn that weird ass technique? Those G Gundam references, though 

Scan quality was utter shit, but whatever...better than nothing I suppose? (considering it has been licensed and no one else wants to touch it)


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 14, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Chapter 30
> 
> Erin this chapter  American girl weeb was interesting. Assuming he'll train with her to learn that weird ass technique? Those G Gundam references, though
> 
> Scan quality was utter shit, but whatever...better than nothing I suppose? (considering it has been licensed and no one else wants to touch it)



Damn, that's bad news with them getting DMCAs etc. Good thing I was careful and haven't started reading this regularly.


----------



## Rax (Nov 14, 2015)

Volume 1 comes out in 2 weeks actually.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 10, 2016)

Was going to be the first cple volumes on amazon now that they are out, but it sounds like yenpress -really- censored the shit out of most everything (some of the comments were saying almost entire pages were censored out, making them barely legible).

If they are butchering a series that's SUPPOSED to be heavy fanservice-y, wouldnt trust the translation to be of any redeemable quality either. Hopefully either they get their shit together and re-release these properly, or they bomb the job so bad that the title is yanked and given to a publisher that will do a better job of it (like 7seas, since they've more or less done a good job w/ MM and 12beast)

Really too bad that the only scan for updated chapters is absolutely horrible (and apparently) unreliable..


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yenpress can burn in hell, my poor Overlord


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 10, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Wow they are censoring shit? Goddamnit what a fuckin joke



These are parts of 2 reviews taken from amazon concerning vol. 1:

"There is some suggested nudity, ripped clothing, bathroom scene, everything is covered or is a back shot"

"Ignore the "Parental Advisory Warning" Label because all the steamy situations are overly censored. Yen Press is getting into a new habit of "overly censoring" which means Mature scenes are blocked out to the point it could be rated for All Ages...Purchasing what they are selling right now - including this - means you are encouraging them to censor the entire page out. That means you are missing about 15 Pages in the entire Manga meaning you are buying an incomplete comic"

So yeh..if these 2 reviewers are to be taken honestly (again stating that i only copypasta'd over the parts of their respective reviews concerning the censorship) then yp is absolutely dumping on the manga. Which is something i dont get, if titles like MM can get away with showing what they do over here in the us/west, i dont see why yenpress feels they have to give DR the 4kids treatment


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, that is complete horseshit. If you're going to stifle people from scanning and translating manga, you need to make it: easily available (online distribution) and also make it as accurate as possible to the original source. Yeah, fuck Yenpress...almost want to commission all of the new chapters myself.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Why don't you?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 10, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Why don't you?



DMCA brah. DMCA


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 10, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DMCA brah. DMCA



Doesn't matter if only the three of us have it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Why would they even license a perverted manga like this if they're gonna censor it 
That's some male bovine manure right there


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2016)

^ That is a bleak outlook for the series :/ And how can people be forced to take something down when they're hosting them on servers outside the US? Like they should...


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> And how can people be forced to take something down when they're hosting them on servers outside the US?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 10, 2016)

Meh, all you really need to do is: get a translation group going, link it on /a/...and like a day later it'll be all over the manga aggregate sites (Kissmanga, Mangahelpers, etc). All of those sites still have the most up to date chapters and no one gives a fuck (no DMCA takedowns for them). If you host your own site personally, I imagine that is where the issues come from. No site, no problem.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2016)

Hahaha, but in this case, it doesn't really work that way when they have no jurisdiction over you and in fact, that's what many are doing (or at least, I remember reading something like that. Somewhere...meh).

But I guess some people can't be assed to do that - but hey, who am I to complain? It's a hobby of theirs anyway. I'm just grateful when they stick around long enough to finish a series (El Palacio and Sekirei, I'm looking at you ).


----------



## haegar (Jan 11, 2016)

I wouldnt mind have as much if the industry provided adequate and speedy translated release, but as demonstrated above they are fucking dickless plebs


----------

